# Black locust burly live edge cutting board.



## Wood_Coin (Aug 24, 2018)

I guess this is the spot for me to hang a photo or two of my cutting board I made using the Locust growing behind my parents house. I made the bulk of the cuts just using my chainsaw freehand no mill then taking a power planer and a quiver of Sanders to it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 26, 2018)

Just remember that 'Black locust' is not a food safe wood for kitchen utensils and kitchen ware...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Wood_Coin (Aug 27, 2018)

Well crap, I know its fireplace safe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 27, 2018)

Wood_Coin said:


> Well crap, I know its fireplace safe



Please, I meant no insult. You just need to be careful on how you present your work. Instead of cutting board, display base, model foundation, plate holder and so forth. Be sure any used in the fireplace is well seasoned too. The off-gas of green Black locust and partially seasoned can be dangerous.

Old timers / farmers, used it late at night to hold the fire so the smoke would not harm them outdoors, and if a down draft reversed the flow, they'd be gone in the morning to the makers table. Sick tale in some ways. I've only seen some Boyscouts get sick from it and 2 horses killed because of improper drafting(fire).

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ClintW (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice cutting board!

@Mr. Peet could you elaborate a bit more on the dangers of BL. I had never even thought it was harmful in any way.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2018)

Perhaps a new thread should be opened to talk about the dangers of all woods that should not be used for cutting boards. Chuck


----------



## Wood_Coin (Sep 8, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Perhaps a new thread should be opened to talk about the dangers of all woods that should not be used for cutting boards. Chuck


Perhaps, I am not the one to make such a thread though.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 8, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Perhaps a new thread should be opened to talk about the dangers of all woods that should not be used for cutting boards. Chuck



That could be a HUGE list... best bet is to research the wood before you use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 21, 2018)

ClintW said:


> Very nice cutting board!
> 
> @Mr. Peet could you elaborate a bit more on the dangers of BL. I had never even thought it was harmful in any way.



Sorry Clint, just seeing your post now. I only get alerts for a few forums for some reason. It can store and absorb toxins from the ground. The smoke from it is far more caustic than maple and many other woods. Cyanide can be leached. Check with your local consulting forester and DEC to see risks in your area. High copper and iron areas can leach / draft, have negative issues with Black locust. I'll try to find a few references for you next week. Have a good weekend...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

